# can a P eat too much?



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, I separated a small (1-1.5") P from the rest because he wasnt doing so well (and the bigger guys ate the other one I just got his size). He really wasnt able to get any food before with the other fish, so I put him in a 10 gal with some pretty docile fish, I figured I;d try that before completely isolating him. I feed the 10 gal as normal (blood worms, flakes and pellets on revolving days), but he seems to be getting the better of the feeding. I took a close look to see if his once protruding rib cage had been covered up yet. What I saw was was comical, started laughing my butt off. His belly is HUGE. I mean it looks like it is about to pop. He is literally in the shape of a triangle with his belly as the base, kinda grotesque. Should I isolate him FROM eating now? oo:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my p's do the same thing .funny lookin.as soon as they get get fat they stop no need to worry.you know you have a good eater


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah i wouldnt worry about it too much usually P's will bite off more than there eyes can stomach but they never eat too much they may get a belly full but at that size it is normal...just doint exceed more than 3 normal feedings a day and you should do fine...his belly is gonna expand alot for a while...you should notice rapid growth for the next few months


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When my reds were small they could eat amazing quantities of food. They were bloated like balloons after each feeding session  That's the reason why they grow so fast when small.
When they get larger, it looks like they eat less than they used to, but they swallow much greater chunks. And when they're full, they just spit it out. I almost never saw baby reds do that.
But they'll eat more than they can handle, unlike stupid-ass goldfish and shyte like that...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I put this as a reply to a simaler question and thought it was such good advice I am putting it here:

they will only eat as much as they want.
the problem with overfeeding is not the fish getting too big, but the waste it produces in the tank.
If you keep the tank clean and remove the debris after they have finished eating there will be no problem.
also I find my piranhas are better with floating sticks and floating cichlid balls than flake food.

so don't worry about over-feeding, as long as the tank is not getting dirty.


----------

